# Another Big King!!!!



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

On saturday,3-26-05 we were booked with two half day trips. The morning trip was greeted with a stiff NE wind wind that made us abort our offshore plans and turn to a southwesterly trip to a spot not far offshore to a live bottom area. Although this spot has been a good producer for us for years, I was concerned that it was just a little early in the year for this place to produce, but due to the sea conditions, it was the best plan I could come up with on such short notice. The fish were there, but very scattered. There were some other boats not far from us reporting that they could not get the fish to bite. That made me start looking for more concentrated schools, that was the ticket. The first pictures on the left was our first trip. The fishermen were Jon Anderson and his fiance' Rhonda Tomlinson, Mike Anderson, and Steven Anderson. Although the morning waves held us at bay, we ended up with several tasty meals of black bass and sharks for the grill....... 

We met up with Tim Pierce, Preston Pierce,Trever Pierce,Dan Cywinski, Luke Farrel,and Casey Farrel For the second session of todays fishing. I guess you can call it the "luck of the draw", but by this time the winds had shifted and the seas had layed down to 2 to 3 feet. So we took off to offshore grounds. As we were crossing Frying Pan Shoals, the seas were building, they built to 3 to 5 feet. But we had already crossed the shoals, and knowing the direction they were from, I was hoping if we went around the shoals coming back, it would be layed down. IT WAS!! We were after king mackeral, it was tough fishing in the rough conditions, but we prevailed. Preston's dad Tim told us going out that if a big fish was caught, Preston would catch one, he said Preston could catch a fish out of a mud puddle!!! Who am I to argue with him, yeah ,you've most likely figured it out. The guy in the yellow shirt behind the two holding his BIG king is PRESTON, HIS FIRST KING MACKERAL, A 471/2 POUNDER. This fish also got him a North Carolina Citation to put on his wall to prove to non-believers up there in Erie, PA. Now don't go getting any ideas, I have already contracted him to fish with me in king mackeral tournaments. All these guys and gals on both these trips were the greatest, Rhonda, Capt. Chris and I are sorry your fishing was cut short, so we have decided to make you HONORARY MATE of the day!! Click on the pictures on my site to get a larger view. Till next time, FISH ON!!! Capt. Butch and Capt. Chris Foster.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Capt. Butch.... Members here are much more likely to want to know about your trips if you are a P&S Supporter.

After all, you are using this forum to plug your trips, right?

Sand Flea also has ads available where you can really get some exposure for a LOT less money for your charters.

Why not support the board, AND get more charters booked as a result?

Just a thought......


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Not being a boat owner, I'm just wondering where you are sailing from? I would guess S.C. or further south since you had a king caught.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*As per the user agreement*

I have had to delet the good Captains website links and phone numbers. P&S dose not provide free advertising for commercial business of any kind. Sorry Capt. thats just the way it is. If you would like to buy a add you can use the link below, thanks! ....Tightlines 

*Advertise on P&S *


----------



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

*joining up!!!*

HIGHCAP56, Capt. Butch here, I agree, you are so right, the reason I have not joined up is an oversight on my part. Please accept my apologies, will sign up immediately!! THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME!! FISH ON!!!!!. Capt. Butch.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Glad to hear Capt'n!

Keep those Pic's and Reports coming!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just so theres not a misunderstanding.....*

Becoming a supporter will not give anyone free advertising. We do need all the support we can get. However a supporter with a commercial business would still have to purchase advertising. .....Hat80


----------



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

yes, I know that. Just wanted to report what is going on to help people plan their fishing trips. Didn't want to be a freeloader. Sorry if I affended anyone. Capt. Butch.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

captainbutch said:


> yes, I know that. Just wanted to report what is going on to help people plan their fishing trips. Didn't want to be a freeloader. Sorry if I affended anyone. Capt. Butch.



Capt - We get a LOT of trolls here, and what a great place to get charter business.

I am glad to see the report.

Seriously, you can get an ad that is on the right side of the page for about $30 a month, and you don't have to commit to any longer than that month. If you don't get passengers from it, then drop it.

One passenger on your boat from this board pays for that whole month.

The ad I paid for to advertise a Head Boat I like resulted in over 20 passengers over a months period.

Not too shabby.... 

By the way, where do you sail from?


----------



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

Highcap56, I thought I read where the ads were $20.00 a week. That's $80.00 a month, or $960.00 a year. We are out of Southport,NC. At the mouth of the Cape Fear River.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Hi butch,

yeah it does say $20 a month, but if you click on the "your ad here" link you can see the discounts. 

if your marina is in close driving distance from myrtle beach shoot me a PM or email. 

cheers
jerry


----------

